# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الحميات الغذائية الغنية بالبروتينات تزيد من خطر الموت المبكر

## mohamed73

بينت نتائج دراسة علمية، ان الحميات الغذائية الغنية بالبروتينات، تشكل خطورة على حياة متوسطي العمر.          استمرت هذه الدراسة 20 سنة، شارك فيها أشخاص اعمارهم 50 -65  سنة، يتناولون وجبات غذائية غنية بالبروتينات الحيوانية، وتبين أن خطر  وفاتهم مبكرا ارتفع بنسبة 75 بالمائة، وان احتمال وفاتهم بالسرطان خلال  الـ18 سنة المقبلة ارتفع بأربع مرات.  يقصد بالحمية الغذائية الغنية بالبروتينات، تلك التي 20 بالمائة وأكثر من السعرات التي تعطيها مصدرها بروتينات حيوانية. استنادا  الى هذه النتائج، ينصح الأطباء متوسطي العمر، بتناول ما مقداره 0.8 غم من  البروتينات الحيوانية لكل كيلوغرام من وزنهم. فمثلا إذا كان وزن الشخص 60  كلغ، عليه ان يتناول بين 45-50 غم بروتين حيواني في اليوم، وللمقارنة 300  غرام لحم تحتوي على 77 غم بروتين. أفضل انواع البروتينات هي تلك الموجودة في لحوم الدجاج والأسماك والبقول والمكسرات والحبوب.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا اخي محمد

----------


## egyptofrance

مشكور جدا وده فعلا موضوع شيق جدا واضافه للمنتدى

----------


## max_11

طرح قيم ونصائح رائعة
يعطيك العافيه

----------

